# Earlobe Licking Cat, Seriously?



## lapkitty (Feb 25, 2014)

A little over a week ago, we adopted a cat from a local humane society. She is about 1 year old. From the very beginning, she was very friendly and her favorite place is a lap. She immediately took a liking to me especially and prefers to climb up on my chest and lay her head on my shoulder. It is possibly the sweetest thing I've ever seen! 

Here's my behavioral issue: She also frequently licks my earlobes. I've never seen this before and I'm not sure what to make of it. When she does this, her purring gets extremely loud. After a minute or two (if I can stand it that long), she stops and takes a nap on my chest. 

Where does this behavior come from?
If it's meeting an emotional need in her, should I stop her or will she grow out of this?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My MowMow is an earlobe sucker. Whenever we're cuddling and he's purring he's trying to latch on to my earlobe. I don't USUALLY let him do it. Only 'cause 1) he drools... A LOT so it's all wet and slimy and gross and 2) he bites down too frequently and it HURTS. Oh and 3) it's loud that close to my ear. If not for those 3 factors I'd probably let him do it a lot more often than I do.

If he's sick or stressed he gets way more desperate about it and those times I usually let him because it seems to calm him. When he's stressed/sick it's like trying to fight off a drunken prom date. He's like an octopus.

Oh and my guy is just about 10 years old so.... I wouldn't count on it just being a phase.


----------



## lapkitty (Feb 25, 2014)

MowMow said:


> When he's stressed/sick it's like trying to fight off a drunken prom date. He's like an octopus.


Haha. MowMow, you're funny! 
I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

there was an adorable cat that lived next door to us who used to come into our house a lot and hang out and he was ALSO an earlobe licker. the lady next door said she thought it was because he might have been taken away from his mom and littermates too early, but i have no idea. all i know is that it was the cutest thing and we'd let him lick our earlobes all the time even though it tickled like crazy and was a little rough sometimes because of his sandpaper tongue.  he was the sweetest kitty. so friendly and gentle.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If I'm laying on my side on the bed and MowMow wants at my earlobe he uses his paw on the side of my head to push me into position to reach it. 

If I keep stopping him he tries to trick me. He'll rest his head against mine and seems so cute and innocent...but he slowly inches his way closer to my ear and grabs it as soon as it's in reach.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mia will lick my ear lobe when we are laying on the couch watching TV. I just have to gently take her away from me at times because she will start licking inside my ear too. Ewww that drives me nuts but she doesn't seem to think its a big deal! lol


----------

